# Angelschein fürs Meer, Frankreich



## tayler_spin (19. August 2010)

Hallo,

fahre am samstag für zwei wochen in die normandie nach frankreich. Wollte mich dort im spinnfsichen versuchen, natürlich im meer. 
Habe vorher noch nie im meer geangelt. Wollte eigentlich nur fragen, ob man für das angeln im meer in frankreich einen angelschein benötigt? Hab zwar mal irgendwo gelesen, dass der nicht notwendig ist, möchte aber auf der sicheren seite sein.

Gruß
Philippe


----------



## franconia (19. August 2010)

*AW: Angelschein fürs Meer, Frankreich*

Google hat mir spontan diesen Thread ausgespuckt, durchlesen und die Infos rausselektieren musst du selbst 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=36236


----------



## tayler_spin (19. August 2010)

*AW: Angelschein fürs Meer, Frankreich*



franconia schrieb:


> Google hat mir spontan diesen Thread ausgespuckt, durchlesen und die Infos rausselektieren musst du selbst
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=36236



Der thread hat ja auch schon ein paar jährchen auf dem buckel. Hat sich an der gesetztlage was geändert, oder ist das immer noch aktuell?


----------



## MoNsTeRbRaSsE (19. August 2010)

*AW: Angelschein fürs Meer, Frankreich*

Ich hab noch nie gehört das man im Meer einen Angelschein benötigt .


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Angelschein fürs Meer, Frankreich*

einen schein wie hier bei uns nicht, höchstenz eine lizenz


----------



## Mr.Fang (20. August 2010)

*AW: Angelschein fürs Meer, Frankreich*

War vor 2 Monaten an der cote d´azur...  
Da hat man keinen Schein, keine Lizenz oder sonstiges benötigt.  Man durfte auch mit beliebig vielen Ruten fischen...^^


----------



## Rosi (20. August 2010)

*AW: Angelschein fürs Meer, Frankreich*

Hi Philippe, Angeln ist dort frei. Du kannst sozusagen machen was du willst, auch 10 Brandungsruten aufstellen. (Was dir nur neugierige Blicke einbringen wird) Allerdings hast du dort Gezeiten mit sehr großen Höhenunterschieden. Bei Ebbe liegen große, pflanzenbedeckte Steine am Ufer, die Flut kommt (auf Grund des Höhenunterschiedes) mit der Geschwindigkeit einer galoppierenden Pferdeherde. 
Es ist extrem, doch du kannst große Doraden fangen.


----------



## Rosi (20. August 2010)

*AW: Angelschein fürs Meer, Frankreich*



Mr.Fang schrieb:


> War vor 2 Monaten an der cote d´azur...
> Da hat man keinen Schein, keine Lizenz oder sonstiges benötigt.  Man durfte auch mit beliebig vielen Ruten fischen...^^



Die Cote d`Azur liegt am Mittelmeer, die Normandie am Atlantik. Dort oben ist ein ganz anderes Fischen, das Mittelmeer hat keine Gezeiten. Doch auch dort benötigt man keinen Schein, nicht mal einen Fischereischein.


----------



## tayler_spin (20. August 2010)

*AW: Angelschein fürs Meer, Frankreich*

@Rosi
Danke für die info. Dachte die normandie wäre noch nordsee? Das mit den pflanzenbedeckten steinen kenne ich, die liegen aber auch etwas weiter draußen, war ja letztes jahr schoneinmal dort, allerdings habe ich nicht geangelt. Die steine werde ich wohl beim auswerfen bei flut nicht erreichen.
Würde von einem naturstrand aus angeln, sind kaum leute anzutreffen.

Gruß
Philippe


----------



## Rosi (20. August 2010)

*AW: Angelschein fürs Meer, Frankreich*



tayler_spin schrieb:


> @Rosi
> Danke für die info. Dachte die normandie wäre noch nordsee?



Frankreich hat 70km Nordseeküste, bis Chalais. Die Normandie liegt streng genommen am Englandkanal. Wir waren etwas weiter westlich im Finistere, dort geht es in den Atlantik. Hier sind Bilder.


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Angelschein fürs Meer, Frankreich*

was isn das fürn fisch auf dem einen bild? der sieht ja aus wie ein drückerfisch!


----------

